# Espn commentator says jerry Jones is acting like a slave owner



## Rocko (Oct 10, 2017)

This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.

Michael Wilbon compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Wilbon is a good sports commentator.

In this case, he is dead wrong.

Jones is the boss: his way or it's the highway.


----------



## AVISSSER (Oct 10, 2017)

Slaves were assets, players are assets. Players, like slaves are a commodity whose services can be bartered or sold by the owner. However, unlike a slave, a player has a contract, and depending upon the stipulations of that contract, he may leave. If the player is unhappy it the conditions of his contract he may demand a release, a trade or simply refund to the owner any funds owed, and walk.


----------



## Rocko (Oct 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Wilbon is a good sports commentator.
> 
> In this case, he is dead wrong.
> 
> Jones is the boss: his way or it's the highway.



I agree with you. It’s a simple concept to understand - Jones is the boss. Players have to do what he tells them to do even if they don’t like it........or quit. The problem is idiots like willbon and jemmel Hill think they should be free to say whatever they want to say with no consequences. Well the real world doesn’t work that way. Oh and you’re not social commentators or political pundits. You get paid to talk about trivial shit you dumb sobs. Nobody cares what you think.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocko said:


> This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.
> 
> Michael Wilbon compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner


You must be white...


----------



## Rocko (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.
> ...



You must be racist


----------



## Fenton Lum (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocko said:


> This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.
> 
> Michael Wilbon compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner


Gee, someone said something you don't like snowflake?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...

When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem. 

No one has the right to demand that you kneel or remain seated, this would be a violation of your free exercise of your First Amendment Right.
No one has a Right to demand that others stand for the flag or anthem, it is an American's First Amendment Right to remain seated, take a knee or stick their fingers in their ears, it's their Right.

The power of the First Amendment is that it protects free speech of all viewpoints. You don't have to approve of another's method of acknowledgement of the flag and they do not have to approve of yours.

You both have an equal Right to your personal manner of conduct.

Black Slaves were never afforded Civil Rights and now you have a white man attempting to tell Players that are majority Black that they have no right to exercise their First Amendment Rights prior to performing the duties they are paid to perform.
NFL Players aren't paid to be political props for the government.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocko said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


Obviously you are...why respect the Rights of Black people...right???


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 10, 2017)

I have a history with Wilbon going back to when he started at the W Post in 1988. We discussed black athletes and sports after the Jimmy the Greek incident. He was curious about my perspective, having coached mostly black high school teams. However, once I pointed out the racial impact John Thompson's exclusively black Georgetown basketball teams had on basketball becoming a right of passge for black kids, the conversation ended. 
Wilbon has a race agenda.
When he concluded in the mid 90's that sports writers who refused to vote Miami football #1 because of their boorish antics, Wilbon concluded they did so because Miami is a _black_ team, according to Wilbon. That was my last straw with the racist Washington Post and I canceled my subscription immediately.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

This might actually get some traction.  Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend said that the owners were slaveowners and coaches were overseers.

Keep this up and we might have an all white NFL, MBA and NBA!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...


NFL handbook says all players must stand with helmet in left hand and no talking.  Blacks aren't exempt.  Slavery is over. Blacks were emancipated.  Everyone gets to vote.  Jim Crow is abolished.  Fair housing, equal employment.  

Enough with these protests that blacks engage in.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This might actually get some traction.  Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend said that the owners were slaveowners and coaches were overseers.
> 
> Keep this up and we might have an all white NFL, MBA and NBA!


There would be less problems.  These millionaire blacks aren't too bright.  I don't think they give a shit if football dies.  They've got a few million dollars and probably  feel like they don't need to work for the rest of their lives.  Otherwise they'd realize the danger they place of the NFL.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


Slavery isn't over if you can't exercise your First Amendment Rights while others can...
Jim Crow has simply become less obvious, everyone doesn't have equal access to the polls or criminal justice, housing is not now or has ever been fair...
Don't worry with these facts...you are white.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...


Your employer has every right to expect certain behavior from an employee. If that employee refuses they can be fired. You being racist it's clear that YOU are the one that has no understanding of rights. Now you go ahead and spew your racist bullshit, as you are an example of how the left is destroying freedom. You define rights as what ever you want them to mean..


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> This might actually get some traction.  Colin Kaepernick's girlfriend said that the owners were slaveowners and coaches were overseers.
> 
> Keep this up and we might have an all white NFL, MBA and NBA!


It wouldn't be all white. It would be _assimilated_ while the neosegregationist blacks drive their league into the ground.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


I understand that it upsets you to see Black players exercising their First Amendment Rights in a manner YOU PERSONALLY don't approve of...lol.
Guess what...you don't have to approve of their manner of exercise, you don't get to choose for them, they don't have to agree with your "opinion."
You are an example of what happens when the populace is too stupid to understand the Constitution...
You are an example of how Nazism and dictators get a foothold in destroying Democracy...
Go give a Nazi Salute to the mirror, you need practice for the time when we live in the type of country you advocate for...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> AvgGuyIA said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Every player can exercise any right they want.  Not a single one has been arrested.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > AvgGuyIA said:
> ...


Irrelevant....


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Nope.   That is the right of Free Speech.  The right to speak out without fear of arrest.  No one has been arrested.  They are free to speak out at whatever they want to speak about.


----------



## Fang (Oct 10, 2017)

I never knew Michael Wilbon was a racist piece of shit. Good to know.


----------



## Defiant1 (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...





Last time I checked, the words Jerry Jones shall make no law, were not in the first amendment.

And I don't believe Jerry Jones is a member of Congress.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Sorry that you are really this stupid, let me help you.
*The First Amendment (Amendment I) to the **United States Constitution** prohibits the making of any law **respecting an establishment of religion**, ensuring that there is no prohibition on the **free exercise of religion**, abridging the **freedom of speech**, infringing on the **freedom of the press**, interfering with the **right to peaceably assemble**, or prohibiting the **petitioning for a governmental redress of grievances**. It was adopted on December 15, 1791, as one of the ten amendments that constitute the **Bill of Rights**.*
So when you get to the part of the First Amendment that supports this idiocy:


> The right to speak out without fear of arrest.


Let me know...


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


What LAW, a company rule is not a law. 

Congresss shall make no law.  What in that sentence escapes you?

First Amendment - *Religion* and *Expression*. Congress shall make no law *respecting*an *establishment* of *religion*, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the*freedom* of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the *Government* for a redress of grievances.

It does NOT mean that you will never experience any consequences from what you say.  You have the right to speak out without fear of arrest.  That's what Congress does, it passes laws.

If you are still having trouble, here's what the Legal Information Institute of Cornell University has to say.



> The First Amendment guarantees freedoms concerning religion, expression, assembly, and the right to petition.  It forbids Congress from both promoting one religion over others and also restricting an individual’s religious practices.  It guarantees freedom of expression by *prohibiting Congress from restricting the press or the rights of individuals to speak freely. * It also guarantees the right of citizens to assemble peaceably and to petition their government.



First Amendment

If this doesn't work, you are hopeless.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


Right...what Law, you have no quote from me mentioning Laws, don't start lying...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You are hopeless.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


You are ignorant and upset that you were caught in a lie...


----------



## tycho1572 (Oct 10, 2017)

Business owners have always had certain protections.

I work at a hospital where I signed an agreement that basically says I could be fired for doing anything that could hurt them.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

tycho1572 said:


> Business owners have always had certain rights.
> 
> I work at a hospital where I signed an agreement that says I could be fired for doing anything that could hurt them.



You don't need to sign an agreement for that.  Any business will fire an employee or contractor for putting the business in an unfavorable light.   Sports players aren't employees.  They are contractors, since their employment is by contract.  Hurt the business, get canned.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

ESPN has a problem with black employees.

Trump blasts ESPN’s Jemele Hill after her suspension for tweet about Cowboys owner Jerry Jones

Another one suspended thinking about her right of free speech.  



> Jemele Hill in an early Tuesday tweet that came the day after she was suspended by the sports network for suggesting that NFL fans could boycott advertisers and vendors associated with the Dallas Cowboys, whose owner has ordered players to stand for the national anthem or be benched



Suggesting a boycott of ADVERTISERS!   She should go to prison just for being so stupid.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


No you don't understand. You make everything about race because you are too stupid to know better. Screw the black players. Why not just call them the players? Or is it because the black players are mostly the only ones doing this crap? You see, the players have every right to disrespect America and it's veterans while on the field if it's ok with their employers. You know, employees are expected to obey certain rules while at work. Now if they want to do it in their off time, the employers have nothing to say about it as long as they aren't wearing a team uniform drawing attention the the owners. And then the people who see this disrespect for what it is have every right to boycott them and cost them a fortune like we are doing! So if you can't understand that I have every right you protest a protest, maybe you're too stupid to be in this discussion, because it's a two way street. And that just eats the left wing bed wetters asses alive!


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...



NFL players are paid to do whatever the hell their bosses want them to do.
Some owners let their players kneel, and they immediately reap the rewards of a boycott by fans.

Others expect their players to be normal human beings and respect the national anthem of the country they are playing in, and in this case getting paid lots of money to do so.

Players do have a "right" to kneel if they want, you are correct.  But a right is only an immunity from government persecution.  A private business can still fire you if you act in a way they does harm to their business.  If players can be fined, suspended, and fired for off field antics like allegedly beating up a girlfriend, then they sure as hell can fire them for antics they do while on the field wearing their company uniform.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

I honestly do not have any idea what it is with black people.  They seem to have deliberately misunderstood rights to give themselves rights they never had and never will have.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2017)

Rocko said:


> This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.
> 
> Michael Wilbon compares Jerry Jones to a slave owner



The NFL fagboy commissioner is now saying players should stand.  Soon most owners will make it mandatory to stand.

The NFL and its un-American leftist players got Trump stamped.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 10, 2017)

So the black sports reporters think they can write whatever they want. And that they can waste their columns writing about black issues (as they see them), and the black NFL players think they’re being paid to act like drama queens, protesting whatever they want to protest while they should be concentrating on the game at hand.

Jamele Hill is another sports commentator who seems to be a total incompetent. Incapable of simply doing the job she is paid to do. Lots of that going around with these folks.

Is it possible that blacks are just so used to not working that they don’t know how to simply do the damned job they are being paid to do? Or, do they think that Affirmative Action allows blacks to do whatever they please and that there will never be any consequences for their actions? In either case, these whiners are providing strong reasons for employers to never again want to hire black workers. What employer wants to bring never-ending problems into their workplace.


----------



## iceberg (Oct 10, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


he's not my employer either but i still have to abide by my employers code of conduct.

period.

that or find a job that doesn't infringe on the rights i would appear to hold so close to me.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2017)

monkrules said:


> So the black sports reporters think they can write whatever they want. And that they can waste their columns writing about black issues (as they see them), and the black NFL players think they’re being paid to act like drama queens, protesting whatever they want to protest while they should be concentrating on the game at hand.
> 
> Jamele Hill is another sports commentator who seems to be a total incompetent. Incapable of simply doing the job she is paid to do. Lots of that going around with these folks.
> 
> Is it possible that blacks are just so used to not working that they don’t know how to simply do the damned job they are being paid to do? Or, do they think that Affirmative Action allows blacks to do whatever they please and that there will never be any consequences for their actions? In either case, these whiners are providing strong reasons for employers to never again want to hire black workers. What employer wants to bring never-ending problems into their workplace.


Of the black I have worked with, 90 percent of them would not follow rules or do the job right.


----------



## miketx (Oct 10, 2017)

Defiant1 said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Butt hurt libstains what rights to mean what they say it means at the time they say it.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I honestly do not have any idea what it is with black people.  They seem to have deliberately misunderstood rights to give themselves rights they never had and never will have.


The progressives have successfully brainwashed the black community.  Anytime they can't do whatever they want, they can blame it on racism and oppression.  The black community has been molded into what the most far left extreme is: petulant children who scream, rant, and rave when they don't get their way.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...


What does the first amendment have to do with this? Have any players been put in jail for kneeling?


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Right...what Law, you have no quote from me mentioning Laws, don't start lying...


Here is your quote where you mentioned laws...

"_The First Amendment (Amendment I) to the United States Constitution prohibits the making of any law..._"

Post #23.   

Espn commentator says jerry Jones is acting like a slave owner


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> ESPN has a problem with black employees.
> 
> Trump blasts ESPN’s Jemele Hill after her suspension for tweet about Cowboys owner Jerry Jones
> 
> ...


She did not break any criminal code.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2017)

The players and owners, having won their point, will go back to playing football and ignoring the far right goofs.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > ESPN has a problem with black employees.
> ...



No she didn't.  Which is why she was suspended instead of arrested.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

The black players might have gotten away with their "free speech" disrepect, but they took it too far.  When they started attacking their own advertisers, that was a bridge too far.   Now if they had attacked the companies that gave them endorsements, that would have been heroic.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> The players and owners, having won their point, will go back to playing football and ignoring the far right goofs.


The right crushed their silly protest and now the NFL and its kneelers have to bend over and take it up the ass. They don't want to stop, but we forced them to. Time to eat crow, bitches!


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The players and owners, having won their point, will go back to playing football and ignoring the far right goofs.
> ...


^^^^  Yep, you guys got it in the behind.  The players and owners did what they did, you had to take it, and now they go back to playing football while smirking at you.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


^ Revisionist history from the mind of a child.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Says the childish mind.  It's all ok, Godboy.  There is nothing you guys can do to injure the NFL.


----------



## Godboy (Oct 10, 2017)

JakeStarkey said:


> Godboy said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


We already injured them, badly. We got those retards good!


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Oct 10, 2017)

I would gladly work on the Jerry Jones plantation for just six months. I would then invest my millions into my own plantation.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> I honestly do not have any idea what it is with black people.  They seem to have deliberately misunderstood rights to give themselves rights they never had and never will have.


These outspoken idiots do not speak for all black people.

Have you noticed how MOST BLACK football players are NOT kneeling?

Powers of observation for the win, friend.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Oct 10, 2017)

Godboy said:


> We already injured them, badly. We got those retards good!


STILL NOT TIRED OF WINNING PRESIDENT TRUMP!

HIT ME WITH MORE WINNING! I CAN TAKE WHATEVER YOU DISH OUT!


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Slavery isn't over if you can't exercise your First Amendment Rights while others can...
> Jim Crow has simply become less obvious, everyone doesn't have equal access to the polls or criminal justice, housing is not now or has ever been fair...
> Don't worry with these facts...you are white.


You diminish the memory and suffering of your forefathers in real slavery and  the efforts of Dr King, his work and his personal sacrifice and many of his contemporaries.   This tantrum going on with black players is falling on deaf ears.  Theyre in fact doing the work of white supremists by turning people off to black complaints of supposed discrimination.  People's eyes are opening to the bullshit and deceit coming from you people.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


The Bill of Rights limits the government, not its citizens.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

miketx said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Well Mr. couch potato warrior you dispelled any confusion as to your stupidity when you ignorantly stated that the Black Players are disrespecting veterans and America...LOL.
Shut your stupid ass up until you at least know why the players are rightfully kneeling.
Nobody is costing the players a fortune, they are getting paid as usual; which burns fake pussy patriots like you to no end.
These players aren't your house Negroes and they don't have to tap dance to your tune or at your time...


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tipsycatlover said:
> ...


There really is no way of leading the poor thing to the correct answer.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


Beating up a girlfriend is a criminal act, kneeling for the Anthem is not; apples to oranges.
Players are not paid to do ANYTHING their bosses want, what gave you that stupid idea???
They get paid for what they do, how much they make irrelevant to their ability to exercise their Rights.
Citizens aren't fooled by the fake and trivial outrage that some Black players are politically more patriotic than the average trump voter.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


And when the employers are tired of the bullshit, they will put a stop to the nonsense just as they are doing. 

This does not mean the players are not free to disrespect the flag.  They are.  Just somewhere else and some other time.


----------



## AvgGuyIA (Oct 10, 2017)

JimBowie1958 said:


> STILL NOT TIRED OF WINNING PRESIDENT TRUMP!
> 
> HIT ME WITH MORE WINNING! I CAN TAKE WHATEVER YOU DISH OUT


"Mr President we are tired of winning so much.  Please stop."   

LOL


----------



## reconmark (Oct 10, 2017)

AvgGuyIA said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Slavery isn't over if you can't exercise your First Amendment Rights while others can...
> ...


Actually the majority of white people never approved or loved Dr. King for the things he stood for so stop that revisionist bullshit...Dr. King had a habit and knew the power of kneeling in protest and Black people today aren't fooled by the attempts to misdirect and outright lie as to the motivations of the players.
White people who are turned off by the display of player solidarity were never going to approve of anything the Black players were going to do if not approved by white folks...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 10, 2017)

If that's the case, I'll gladly be enslaved for an athlete's lifestyle. Yes suh  massa, I bounce dee bawll massa, I's a good slave.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 10, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...


Shut up and shine my shoes, boy.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 11, 2017)

Godboy said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Godboy said:
> ...


Sure you did.


----------



## miketx (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


LOL! The players are costing the owners a fortune, and they are disrespecting The country and it's service men and women, and we put a stop to it. Take 'em all back to Africa if you don't like it.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


the protests were for criminals--some LIFE-long criminals--some were attacking the cops..ALL were resisting/danger to the cops
the players are protesting FOR criminals/criminality
why do the blacks LOVE criminals so much? I feel good when a criminal of any color is dead


----------



## miketx (Oct 11, 2017)

harmonica said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Because the master liberal has called for it, that's why.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > This is really stupid, irresponsible and inflammatory rhetoric that should get him fired. These sports reporters are just as big of entitled babies as the athletes, if not bigger.
> ...


ESPN needs to get thei field hands under control


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Oct 11, 2017)

If being paid millions of dollars to throw a ball around is slavery, these players should do what slaves could never do. Walk away.  Just walk away.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...



Wrong. If that Anthem is being played as part of an NFL football game and you are employed by the NFL, you are bound by the contract you signed with the team and the NFL. If you disobey the rules you can be fired. You don't have to stand for the anthem, but you can be escorted from the stadium if you don't. If you are hired on by a company that makes you sign a document that says every morning you will say the pledge and you try to invoke your 1st amendment right to not say the pledge, you can be immediately fired. You can't say its a free speech violation, you gave up that free speech when you signed that employment contract. While working for your employer, you are bound by the employers rules. Don't like it, leave. 

All the rules change when you're on the payroll of someone.


----------



## hunarcy (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...



The First Amendment protects them from the Government, not their employers.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 11, 2017)

I mean someone could claim its a free speech violation that an employee at Wal Mart isn't allowed to wear a bra and thong panties to work. After all, they have a right to wear that as "free speech." However, Wal Mart's rules state you must wear your company issued uniform while on the clock. If you don't like it, quit, but don't sign employment contracts and then don't follow them.


----------



## ZZ PUPPS (Oct 11, 2017)

The blacks should just boycott their NFL slavemasters, players and coaches included.

Make whitey pay
by making whitey play


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


Wrong...please post one link where an NFL Player's contract states that he MUST stand for the anthem...post one link where the NFL Association mandates players MUST stand for the anthem.
Don't waste my time because you can't.
Again...if you choose to be offended by someone else's free expression of the First Amend, you are part of the problem.
We don't protest with your permission and your blessing of time and place.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


We both know how awful the ass whooping you would receive if you ever said that to someone's face..
I'll chalk it up to unreleased rage from your tiki torch march failure.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

harmonica said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Why do some whites love lies and so stupidly accept them as fact???...so now we have trump lies about the flags and soldiers and then your bullshit that it's all about criminals...lol.
The only people that believe such ignorance are the ignorant.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

miketx said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


The players are getting their paychecks and exercising their First Amendment Right...they don't care about your faux indignation.
If you don't like it go back to Europe ...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Fuck you, we will send their black asses to Liberia and then replace them with more pavement apes that play sportsball. These groids are not irreplaceable.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


Fuck me???...why would you try to replace your loved ones???


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Lmao! I grew up around groids. They're pussies one on one. All dance, no real power in their punches.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Better watch it, a mod sees that comment and you'll catch a ban.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Yeah right...


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


Yeah you would go whining like a little bitch, so let me rephrase..

Why are you trying to replace your loved ones...they like to fuck...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You're scared of blacks, I'm not. Which should tell you which of us actually grew up around them. They aren't shit without 6 buddies or weapons 9 times out of 10.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Haha, no I don't care. I talk shit and I expect it back. But I am also mod-bait. They follow me around on here. I was just trying to help you out.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


ok dude...go to bed now and dream of new fantasies...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You think blacks are the toughest people on earth I bet. They make you quake in your high heels when they walk by you in groups, don't they?

Oh yeah, I know you're type. I also know plenty of pussy white boys like you.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


lol...ok chuck Norris...


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...


Part of their "duties" is to stand for the national anthem before each game...it's not something new...it's something that's been expected of players for decades!  I played hockey...we stood on our respective blue lines and listened to both the US anthem and the Canadian anthem at most of our games.  This was never a black - white thing until racists like you decided to MAKE it a racist thing!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

Bottom line is this...the players have a right to protest on their own time.  I have the right to stop watching the NFL if they continue to disrespect a flag that I admire.  The reason that the NFL is trying to "fix" this public relations disaster is that the owners have just figured out that this nonsense could drive away a large chunk of their fan base...a fan base that makes them and the players fabulously rich!

Too bad they weren't smart enough to see this coming...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

reconmark said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


You don't even have to be Chick Norris to whoop a black man's ass, just don't show fear and let him land one. Laugh in his face...he will either run away or catch the calculated right hook power punch he didn't see coming when he landed his soft ass jab.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

I've rattled many a niggra jaw in my lifetime. They don't pump any fear into me, all they do is pump grape kool aid down their gullets.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

By the way...ESPN is well on the way to killing their OWN goose that laid the golden egg because they've decided that politicizing sports is what they need to do...and people are tuning out in DROVES!


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Ah, I used to live in Dorchester, Ma...OOM and the black folks THERE were anything but "soft"!  I get a kick out of you internet tough guys...


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


They are all dance, no substance...9 times out of 10. I was best friends with the baddest groids because I held my own. And I guarantee Dorchester was weak compared to 1980's and early 90's South LA.


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...


You don't know much about Boston then...do you?  I wonder how tough you are when you're actually around black people?


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Lol..again with another scared ass white boy that thinks blacks are scary. 

I'm not scared of blacks in the slightest, why should I be? Because they're more likely to be thugs?


----------



## Oldstyle (Oct 11, 2017)

OffensivelyOpenMinded said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> ...



Scared ass white boy?  I played hockey up through Juniors.  I fought full contact PKA karate back in the 80's.  Unlike you...I've had fights with black guys who were tough as hell!  You're just another internet bad ass who would probably wet himself if someone dropped him off on Blue Hills Ave in Boston.


----------



## OffensivelyOpenMinded (Oct 11, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> OffensivelyOpenMinded said:
> 
> 
> > Oldstyle said:
> ...


Lol...karate. I never said there aren't any bad ass black dudes, I said 9 times out 10 they are more dance than power. Whites and latinos actually have stronger upper body strength on average than blacks by the way. Are you aware of that physiological fact?

I have known and know some bad ass blacks. I'm saying most are pussies one on one because that's my experience. I am not a small man, so that may also be why I don't see it how you do.


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


No, I don't like it, and I and millions of others are exercising our first amendment rights by boycotting their sorry asses and costing the owners a fortune! HA! The little millionaire crybabies are finding out what happens when you are stupid enough to insult your fan base.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

miketx said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > miketx said:
> ...


"millions of others"...lol, learn to count or stop lying.
The Millionaire NFL players are finding out who the fans are that are also very stupid and prejudiced.


----------



## harmonica (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


why are they protesting for?:
MBrown
FGray
KScott
ASterling
EGarner
ASMith
ALL CRIMINALS--the protests were for these CRIMINALS


----------



## miketx (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Anybody that disrespects the men and women in the military or  those who died serving are scum. Welcome to that club, race baiter.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> airplanemechanic said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



I didn't say you must stand for the anthem. In fact, in my quote that you quoted in your reply, I stated "they don't have to stand for the anthem." Can you read?  I highlighted it to show how stupid you are. I said you must abide by the conditions of the contract and the game manual says that players should stand and failing to stand could result in suspensions or fines.

This would be nothing more than the NFL actually enforcing its own rules. No different than a speed limit not being enforced by the cops and one day they decide to enforce it. Just because it wasn't enforced for a long time doesn't make it any less a rule.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > airplanemechanic said:
> ...


Actually you are the stupid one...how stupid you ask???...I'll be glad to show you, dumbass.


> . _*You don't have to stand for the anthem*_, _but you can be escorted from the stadium if you don't._


Please post a link from the NFL manual that states players can be escorted from the stadium for not standing...lol.
Too further compound your stupidity, you stated that players would be punished for not standing, so by logical conclusion players MUST stand in order to not be escorted from the stadium as you ignorantly stated.

Your second stupid statement was that player's contract demanded that they stand...yeah I know, no link.

Again,
We don't protest with your permission and your blessing of time and place.


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Please post a link from the NFL manual that states players can be escorted from the stadium for not standing...lol.



That was already done. If you are suspended from a game, you are not allowed at that game. Thus you can be escorted away from it. But since you're so stupid, I'll do it again.

Are NFL Players Required to Stand During the National Anthem? What the League’s Rulebook Says



> “_*During the National Anthem, players on the field and bench area should stand at attention, face the flag, hold helmets in their left hand, and refrain from talking. The home team should ensure that the American flag is in good condition.*_
> 
> It should be pointed out to players and coaches that we continue to be judged by the public in this area of respect for the flag and our country._* Failure to be on the field by the start of the National Anthem result in discipline, such as fines, suspensions, and/or the forfeiture of draft choice(s) for violations of the above, including first offenses.”*_



If you are suspended from a game, you are not allowed at the game, thus you would be escorted off of the field. 

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Please post a link from the NFL manual that states players can be escorted from the stadium for not standing...lol.
> ...


Game, set and Match for obviously stupid people like you or people like you who tend to be easily transparent liars...lol.
From your link that shows you to be quite stupid:


> “During the National Anthem, players on the field and bench area should stand at attention, face the flag, hold helmets in their left hand, and refrain from talking.



In case you are too stupid to know what "SHOULD" means, which you obviously are, let me give you the definition:
*Should*
Should is often used to give an opinion, *to make a suggestion,* express a preference or an idea.
_You should stay at home if you are feeling tired.
I should walk to work.
He should be more open to ideas._

Should – to ask for an opinion.
_Should we tell him about our idea?
What should we do now?

Now I have plainly and factually shown that no mandate exists that Players WILL or are MANDATED to stand for the Flag from YOUR SOURCE...
Next LIE from you will also be summarily shown to also be full of ignorance and bullshit...




_


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 12, 2017)

It's a formal way of writing it. It's like saying what they need to do. It's directions.

If its only a suggestion how can it have fines and penalties associated with it? It's ok, they're fixing to correct the language and make it mandatory. Game over. 

OOPS. Game. Set. Match.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> It's a formal way of writing it. It's like saying what they need to do. It's directions.
> 
> If its only a suggestion how can it have fines and penalties associated with it?
> 
> OOPS. Game. Set. Match.






> Please post a link from the NFL manual that states players can be *escorted from the stadium for not standing...*lol.



You said you posted a link to support that assertion...I just proved you totally wrong as there is no MANDATE or INSTRUCTION where players are MANDATED to stand.

I destroyed your foolishness completely and you are still too stupid to get it???...lol.

HEY DUMBASS THERE IS NO NFL HANDBOOK MANDATE FOR PLAYERS TO STAND!!!...YEAH, OOPS, YOU HAVE BEEN MADE THE FOOL AGAIN....


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

In case you are too stupid to know what "SHOULD" means, which you obviously are, let me give you the definition:
*Should*
Should is often used to give an opinion, *to make a suggestion,* express a preference or an idea.
_You should stay at home if you are feeling tired.
I should walk to work.
He should be more open to ideas._

Should – to ask for an opinion.
_Should we tell him about our idea?
What should we do now?

*The torpedo in your stupid ship of lies....*_


----------



## airplanemechanic (Oct 12, 2017)

Yes there is. I just showed it to you, that you choose to ignore it doesn't reflect upon me......

And why does it mention FINES AND PENALTIES if its only a suggestion? You can't fine someone for a suggestion they don't follow, dumbass.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

airplanemechanic said:


> Yes there is. I just showed it to you, that you choose to ignore it doesn't reflect upon me......


You are like trump...the only guy in the room that doesn't get it...lol.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

> *Failure to be on the field by the start of the National Anthem result in discipline, such as fines, suspensions, and/or the forfeiture of draft choice(s) for violations of the above, including first offenses.”*



You can be fined for not being on the field by the start of the anthem, it mentions nothing of being fined for kneeling...you dumb lying sack of shit...




You just got BITCH SLAPPED!!!!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 12, 2017)

Rocko said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Wilbon is a good sports commentator.
> ...



Spot on. I will add- Jones is running a business that is very sensitive to the  customer/fan perception. If players kneeling during the anthem hurts his brand, he is well within his rights to keep that player from hurting his brand. I believe the league has a policy by which they can suspend or fine players for conduct detrimental to the sport. Given the boos from stands in the stadiums, I’d say kneeling is detrimental to the sport. Players are not slaves, they are not forced to play, it is a privilege that most would love to have.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> 
> When the National Anthem is played you have a First Amendment Right to stand in recognition of the flag and/or anthem.
> 
> ...



For the most part, I’d say your rant was accurate yet incomplete. People do have the right to stand or sit or pick their nose if they choose during the anthem. However owners have rights too. Owners have the right to REQUIRE certain conduct from their employees. If a player elects to kneel, an owner can elect to fire or keep that player from dressing for a game. Owners have the right to protect their business interest. If players kneel during the anthem, and that has a negative impact on the owners business, he has the right to remedy the negative impact.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 12, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > Tutorial for ignorant white conservative  people that are too stupid to understand the First Amendment...
> ...


Your response bears some semblance of accuracy, just a semblance...
As it stands now there is no clause in the League or Players contract that mandate that they stand.
A owner will be sued straight out of his pants if he tried that stunt.


----------



## monkrules (Oct 12, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> For the most part, I’d say your rant was accurate yet incomplete. People do have the right to stand or sit or pick their nose if they choose during the anthem. However owners have rights too. Owners have the right to REQUIRE certain conduct from their employees. If a player elects to kneel, an owner can elect to fire or keep that player from dressing for a game. Owners have the right to protect their business interest. If players kneel during the anthem, and that has a negative impact on the owners business, he has the right to remedy the negative impact.


You're correct.

The point is so simple that it's hard to believe the imbeciles who support kneeling are not able to comprehend it. The players are employees, that's all. They have to follow the rules of behavior set by their employers, period. Just like a Walmart employee or a garbage collector has rules they have to follow.

These fucking idiots are NOT being paid to voice their political views on the field. They're paid to behave like professionals and to play a child's game at a high level. That's it.

If they want to be political activists, fine, they have plenty of free time in which to do that.

Personally, I hope the teams start firing some of these drama queens. Let them stick their fucking fists up each others' ass.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 12, 2017)

Jones will run right into the players' union if he gets heavy handed with his players.  He and they will negotiate the proper response, and it appears they have done so.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 12, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Sure, he may be sued, but a decent attorney will know how to defend him. There is no need for a specific clause that players stand, but there are very likely clauses that insist on conduct that is consistent with what is good for the team, and if your home crowd boos you, well that isn’t good for your team. It’s a no brainer.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 13, 2017)

OOM has not been in any physical altercation with blacks, or he would not talk so nonsensically.   He runs in fear.  If he did, his head was permanently rattled.

The PR disaster is that of the fans, not the owners and players.

Airplanemechanic made up his quote about players standing if he does not post a good link to prove it.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 13, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


So you are attempting to say that no clause exists that mandate players stand however some un-named imaginary rule exists that mandates that players stand for the "good of the team." 
You are right...this really is a no brainer.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 13, 2017)

He


reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...


Here ya go RECONUTSFORBRAINS- There is nothing un-named or imaginary about the NFL personal Conduct Policy. Any decent attorney could make a good argument that kneeling during the Anthem is a clear violation. Notice this particular passage- we must strive to conduct ourselves in ways that favorably reflect on ourselves, our teams, the communities we represent, and the NFL.  Any reasonable person would recognize that if fans are booing your behavior before the game even starts, then your behavior is detrimental and reflects poorly on the league. Is that NAMED and NON-IMAGINERY enough for you?


PERSONAL CONDUCT POLICY League Policies for Players 2016  It is a privilege to be part of the National Football League.  Everyone who is part of the league must refrain from “conduct detrimental to the integrity of and public confidence in” the NFL.  This includes owners, coaches, players, other team employees, game officials, and employees of the league office, NFL Films, NFL Network, or any other NFL business.  Conduct by anyone in the league that is illegal, violent, dangerous, or irresponsible puts innocent victims at risk, damages the reputation of others in the game, and undercuts public respect and support for the NFL.  We must endeavor at all times to be people of high character; we must show respect for others inside and outside our workplace; and we must strive to conduct ourselves in ways that favorably reflect on ourselves, our teams, the communities we represent, and the NFL. To this end, the league has increased education regarding respect and appropriate behavior, has provided resources for all employees to assist them in conforming their behavior to the standards expected of them, and has made clear that the league’s goal is to prevent violations of the Personal Conduct Policy.  In order to uphold our high standards, when violations of this Personal Conduct Policy do occur, appropriate disciplinary action must follow. This Personal Conduct Policy is issued pursuant to the Commissioner’s authority under the Constitution and Bylaws, Collective Bargaining Agreement and NFL Player Contract to address and sanction conduct detrimental to the league and professional football.  It applies to players under contract; all rookie players selected in the NFL college draft and all undrafted rookie players, unsigned veterans who were under contract in the prior League Year; and other prospective players once they commence negotiations with a club concerning employment.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 14, 2017)

Why does no one offer a good link for the NFL players' protocol and expectations?


----------



## reconmark (Oct 14, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> He
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> ...


I'll simply address you as it seems most folk accurately do...
Moron, only an attorney as stupid as yourself would use the passage you did as an legal excuse to violate the Civil Rights of players.
To think that you are this stupid gives me new insight into the level of stupd that some people live.
If for some reason, the majority of fans were ignorantly demanding that all players kneel instead of standing it would be the same violation of their Rights.
No attorney is going before any Judge with any credibility and ask for a legal order to violate the U.S. Constitution...GTFOH!!!!!


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > He
> ...




I’m sorry your google button wasn’t working before you posted and now are made to look like a fool, but perhaps you’ll learn to research before posting to avoid such embarrassment in the future. 

Read it and weep sport, and learn to research!

Verify: Can NFL players get fired for protesting during the national anthem?

The short answer is, yes – players can be fired for not standing during the national anthem.

Per Whitney Traylor, an attorney and law professor at MSU Denver, at-will employees can be terminated for insubordination if the employer requires standing during the national anthem and they refuse.

But when it comes to the NFL and professional football players, it becomes a matter of what is in the contract, because they are not at-will employees.

“Many of those contracts have morality clauses, or other similar clauses that say something to the effect that if you bring disrepute onto the league, onto the team, that they can terminate you,” Traylor said.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2017)

reconmark said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



A criminal act that is only an accusation and not proven.

The NFL also fined and prevented players from many other types of protest and showing support for causes.  They prevented the Cowboys from wearing a sticker in support of the 5 Dallas police officers killed.  They refused to let players wear a patch in support of things like cancer and 9-11 anniversary.

So yes, the NFL has every right to fine or suspend a player who disrespects the flag and anthem.


----------



## theHawk (Oct 15, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > He
> ...



It has nothing to do with violating civil rights.  Players can disrespect the flag and anthem all they want, they won’t go to jail for it.  But they can get fired for it.  It’s all about money, if teams lose money because they are pissing off fans, then the players will be the first to get fired or see drastic drops in their contracts.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Oct 15, 2017)

The League and Management and Owners and Union made their point.

They won their protest hand down and made the far right look stupid.  Bigly stupid.

They will go back to playing football and making millions.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Oct 15, 2017)

Yeah well, NFL ticket sales are down 31%...so...justice.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

theHawk said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Sadly, many of the posters (liberal) don’t understand the concept of business rights. They are generally the ones who cash paychecks rather than sign them.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Let me continue to make you look stupid:
The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Let me continue to make you look stupid:
The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Let me continue to make you look stupid:
The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Let me continue to make you look stupid:
The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

Let me continue to make you look stupid:
The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

Interesting, you have a different legal opinion than the lawyer and legal professor I cited, and it is REALLY safe to say you have no legal training or expertise. Therefore I’ll stick with the experts who say an employer has a right to demand a certain level of conduct. Kneeling during the anthem clearly violates that level of conduct. Sorry, but you need to bring your A game, and if you are,  well then I am really sorry for you. Wanna bet how many of these players are kneeling at the end of the season? No. I didn’t think so.


reconmark said:


> Let me continue to make you look stupid:
> The NFL aren't at will employers. Your argument just ran into a three foot brick wall...lol.
> A Judge's primary responsibility is to uphold the Constitution and laws of his Jurisdiction, so yeah send your attorney in front of a Judge with a legal request to violate the Constitutional Rights of players...lol.
> Wonder why that hasn't been done yet...oh yeah, other people aren't that stupid.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> Interesting, you have a different legal opinion than the lawyer and legal professor I cited, and it is REALLY safe to say you have no legal training or expertise. Therefore I’ll stick with the experts who say an employer has a right to demand a certain level of conduct. Kneeling during the anthem clearly violates that level of conduct. Sorry, but you need to bring your A game, and if you are,  well then I am really sorry for you. Wanna bet how many of these players are kneeling at the end of the season? No. I didn’t think so.
> 
> 
> reconmark said:
> ...


I see you like to stay stuck on stupid, so let me blow your stupid ass out of the water for good...NFL Players are not required to stand, dumbass!!!
So when the NFL AND the Players association have explained to idiots like you OVER AND OVER again that players are not required to stand and you are still too stupid to comprehend English, then yeah, keep arguing your lost position.


*NFL owners to consider rule requiring players to stand for national anthem*

NFL owners will reportedly _consider a rule change_ that would require players to stand during the national anthem, according to ESPN’s Adam Schefter. The discussions around the rule would come next week, when the owners meet in New York City.


*NFL: We won’t make players stand for anthem*
The NFL said on Friday it has no plans to mandate players stand for the US national anthem, but will rather present a possible solution for how to end the controversial protests when it meets with team owners next week.


*NFL: No, We Didn’t Decide on Banning Kneeling During National Anthem*
*National Football League put out a statement clarifying that the organization has yet to make a decision regarding its position on players protesting while the pre-game national anthem is playing.*

Obviously your "A" game is only seriously considered serious among the PAL League...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, you have a different legal opinion than the lawyer and legal professor I cited, and it is REALLY safe to say you have no legal training or expertise. Therefore I’ll stick with the experts who say an employer has a right to demand a certain level of conduct. Kneeling during the anthem clearly violates that level of conduct. Sorry, but you need to bring your A game, and if you are,  well then I am really sorry for you. Wanna bet how many of these players are kneeling at the end of the season? No. I didn’t think so.
> ...


Cute post, but you still haven’t addressed the owners right to protect his business interest. Guys like me will keep signing paychecks for guys like you. Your own Post defies your stance. The league could ban kneeling without it being a first amendment violation. Look pal, you bit off more than  you can chew, you have a big mouth, but no teeth. Stay in the shallow end.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Son you are toast...keep it moving, moving the goal posts didn't save your lame ass...


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 15, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



Looks like your done, good call. Live to fight another day. I’ll find another sucker to put their money on the line that those players aren’t kneeling in December.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 15, 2017)

[


BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Son, you are proof that ignorance is more powerful than intelligence in some...lol.
Bottom line that totally destroys your bullshit.
1: There are no rules requiring players to stand, hence the NFL considering a rule change.
2. There is no provision in any Players contract requiring them to stand as stated by the Players union.
3. Not a single lawsuit has been filed requesting a violation of player's Rights.

Son, keep it moving and stop being a chicken head, everything I have posted is fact and reality, not a single thing you have posted has materialized.
Boy go sit down somewhere.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 16, 2017)

reconmark said:


> [
> 
> 
> BuckToothMoron said:
> ...



Alright, I can see your personality type- you’ll never admit you’re  wrong, but instead parse words until you bore or frustrate the opposition. Bottom line, the NFL CAN keep the players from kneeling during the anthem and it WILL NOT be a first Amendment violation. I know it, and so do all sane and reasonable people, which you apparently leaves you in the dark.

So when you claimed in your post that no one can require you stand, that was WRONG in this case. Deal with it.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 16, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


Unfortunately for you people can go back and see that I have made you the fool at every turn...just live with it.
Bottom line.
The NFL has not demanded that players stand because the Players Union and the NFL have no rule that mandates it, hence the upcoming meeting to discuss the issue.
Keep it moving...you are simply too stupid to weigh in on the issue.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Oct 16, 2017)

reconmark said:


> BuckToothMoron said:
> 
> 
> > reconmark said:
> ...



You claimed in post number 8 of this thread that it would be a first amendment violation. I have shown it is not.


----------



## reconmark (Oct 16, 2017)

BuckToothMoron said:


> reconmark said:
> 
> 
> > BuckToothMoron said:
> ...


Boy..go on now...


----------

